# Fehlermeldung: Dokumentwurzelelement fehlt



## oache (27. Dez 2005)

Hallo

ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, dass eine xml datei einliest. Manchmal kommt jedoch eine Fehlermeldung, die folgendermaßen lautet:

org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Dokumentwurzelelement fehlt
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.fatal(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.fatal(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.parseInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.XMLReaderImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
	at javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder.parse(Unknown Source)
	at XMLParser.xmllesen(XMLParser.java:22)
	at viergewinnt.main(viergewinnt.java:123)
java.lang.NumberFormatException: null
	at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)
	at viergewinnt.main(viergewinnt.java:126)
Exception in thread "main" 

An was kann es liegen, dass diese Fehlermeldung erscheint??

Viele Grüße
oache


----------



## clemson (27. Dez 2005)

wie schaut denn deine xml aus?

der fehlermeldung nach zu urteilen ist deine xml nicht korrekt aufgebaut (es muss und darf nur ein wurzelelement vorhanden sein)


----------



## oache (27. Dez 2005)

die xml datei siehr folgendermaßen aus:

<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8'?>
<content>
	<freigabe>true</freigabe>
	<satzstatus>Satz spielen</satzstatus>
	<gegnerzug>0</gegnerzug>
	<sieger>offen</sieger>
</content>

es ist nur komisch, dass bei etwa 50 mal auslesen der datei einmal dieser fehler auftritt.


----------



## clemson (27. Dez 2005)

ich kann mcih errinern, dass ich das auch mal hatte, obwohl die xml - wie auch in deinem fall - korrekt ist...

keine ahnung woran das liegt


----------



## oache (27. Dez 2005)

das ist schon sehr komisch... kann man denn den Fehler irgendwie abfangen so dass das Programm weiter läuft?


----------



## Roar (27. Dez 2005)

bei mir wird das korrekt geparst, aber auch mit crimson, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dass java 1.5 crimson als default parser benutzt?
hau mal ein 
<!DOCTYPE content>
rein


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Dez 2005)

> es ist nur komisch, dass bei etwa 50 mal auslesen der datei einmal dieser fehler auftritt.


bist du sicher dass das 50mal die gleiche datei ist

oder wird die datei gelegentlich geändert?


----------



## oache (29. Dez 2005)

die datei wird immer gelöscht und dann wieder neu geschrieben, der Aufbau der XML-Datei ist jedoch immer der gleiche


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Jan 2006)

oache hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die datei wird immer gelöscht und dann wieder neu geschrieben, der Aufbau der XML-Datei ist jedoch immer der gleiche


dann wird sie eben manchmal falsch geschrieben? sind mehrere Threads im Spiel??


----------



## oache (2. Jan 2006)

ne, threads sind gar nicht dabei

immer wenn die fehlermeldung autritt, schaue ich mir sofort die xml-datei an und kann aber keinen fehler entdecken.


----------

